# Super red Texas



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Anybody here intrested in Super Red Texas. These are selectively bred in thailand


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

a beutiful male


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

small fry


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

wait, so these are injected? I always thought the juvi one was injected with hormones


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

100% solid red


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

no injections man.. thats bs. People in the usa try to pass off red texas for super red texas by saying that the red ones are "injected" or something... These required many many years to make. They are all selective bred.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

TWO WORDS.."f*cking AWESOME"..WHAT ARE THE GOING RATE FOR AN ADULT P.x?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Ive seen peeps post red texas for sale, but I heard none of them turn out to be that bright red. How would you go about getting one that bright red? Are they even available in the U.S. yet? Those are amazing


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

right now i know of one awesome piece for sale.. maybe the best in the usa and its $300. I believe the rates are goin from 150-350 for a decent piece, for the ones with the huge head and solid red they are rivaling flowerhorns in popularity. extremely perfect pieces are in the 1k range just like with flowehorn.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

and here is the other popular thai fish... the super red synspilium


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Red texas are a cross between a texas and a devil right? Honestly, I would rather have one of those red texas than any flowerhorn.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah well its something like that. But the jing gang flowerhorn is a cross between the super red texas and a really red flowerhorn that produces these.

I have also posted fortune fish pictures before, they are texas hybrid like this that come in blue, purple, green, yellow, orange, metalic


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

im interested!!! i really want one fuckin bad!! like right now!!

o wait, damn only 14, not enough $$$$ and prolly wont have that kind of $$$ for a while........


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

people might say, well look at my little african which is just as colorful. The thing that makes these awesome is that they grow 13-15 inches and 2" thick... they are not little brightly colored guppies.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

ive seen some a year ago but i didnt get any and now im kicking myself in the ass. Are they agressive?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hyper aggressive.. can only be kept one per tank.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

odd, the one i saw were all little wussies that got bossed around by some gachuas..... im looking for some peaceful and colorful intense cichlids


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

wasnt the same fish then. All the lfs that carry these in the california area are online at flowehornusa.. they all keep their fish completley seperate. You can put $300 hyper aggressive fish in the same tank together and especially not with $2 fishies. here is one from total fish and pets in LA


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

No, there were the same ones but poorer quilty, sorta look like ones pedro is selling


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Unless pedro can speak thai they are not the real deal. There is only a small handfull of people that have import connections in thailand to get these. I have seen plenty of "red texas" which are not the same thing as super red texas. red texas are pure, super reds are hybrid. The need to know information here is that never buy anything that is supposed to turn into somethign else. If these fish are not showing color by 1.5-2".. then they are not going to be red. Hybrid should not be purchased before 3.5" in length


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

That is one badass fish!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Any suggestions for peacful intestense colored cichlids that can live with rays?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

in 300+ gallon tanks flowehorns all become pretty peaceful more or less. Fortune fish are supposed to be less aggressive then their other hybrid brothers. a 350 gallon for example with three male flowerhorns and rays would be a stable setup... not real aggression problems if there is enough cover. If you plan on keeping multiple flowerhorns though its best to get like 2 ones from good lines that are cheap (25-75) and one dominant piece that will really develope nice. He will rule over the others. someone on pfish has this setup no problem golden flowerhorn and rays. SRT would work the same. Aggression is an issue in tanks under 300 gallons.

also why not blue dempsys? rays and blues? that would be beutiful... you could have a whole community of them


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

red texas are awesome fish, no doubt about it


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I know people with FH and rays and yes you need a big tank, i think blue demps are ugly,


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> i think blue demps are ugly,


 I WILL SECOND THAT


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've seen those but I have only kept a normal Texas Chichlid and it was an awsome fish!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Only if those red texas werent territorial... i would pick up a bunch of those


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Only if those red texas werent territorial... i would pick up a bunch of those


 from what you have heard, they aren't? Isnt that kind of odd, seemings its a devil/texas hybrid?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i think they would be fine in bigger tanks like 300+. the reason why most of these hybrids are hyper aggressive is because only the best males are selected, so you have that whole male hormon issue being higher in the bulkier males which results in more aggressive fish more often then not.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

That would be nice in an exclusive south american cichlid tank but at $300, I can't risk a cheap fish (in price) taking him out.

I don't know if I'd say the Blue Dempsey is ugly, I don't like them because they can't be mixed with the aggressive south americans.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

14_blast said:


> That would be nice in an exclusive south american cichlid tank but at $300, I can't risk a cheap fish (in price) taking him out.
> 
> I don't know if I'd say the Blue Dempsey is ugly, I don't like them because they can't be mixed with the aggressive south americans.


 ... and that theyre expensive as f*ck, and that they're prone to disease and/or dropping dead for no reason









Maybe some time in the distant future when I have money and tanks laying around I might try one, but for the time being there's much more worthwhile fish to focus on


----------

